# Kemo and the cookie that made him sick



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

hehehehhehe at least it looks that way. :wink:


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

LOL! That is too funny!


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

LOL Those are great pictures!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Those pic's are hilarious...his facial expressions say it all LOL He is such a sweetheart !


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Oh poor Kemo!! "Yucky cookie!! Mama, wipe my tongue off." :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

LOL....Now THAT is funny :lol:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

What great pics. That look on his face in the last one is so funny.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

lol great photos :lol:


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

great piccys! funny facial expressions!!!


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

LOL, I love it! Great pictures.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

:lol: :lol: He looks green :sad3: Those are great pics!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Funny Funny that last pic is a perfect pic of what he thought of that :lol: :lol:


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Ha ha that is too funny


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

oh man i had to laugh out loud with that last pic! aw kem i love ya!!!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

LMAO Vic those pics are so funny :lol: :lol:


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwww tht is just to funny!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

What is the saying, "A picture paints a thousand words"! That third picture says it all....."How disgusting Mom!!! YUK!


----------



## cocoasmama (Apr 30, 2005)

He looks on intent on getting cookie.

Jennie and Cocoa


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That last pic is hilarious!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

O.K. - no one else asked, so I will. Is this a cookie that mommy baked? :lol: 

Great pics - love the last one!!


----------



## MyOwen (Mar 15, 2005)

Love the last pic.. really shows how disgusted he was with the taste fr the cookie.. good one!!!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

LOL! Those are hilarious!!!!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

chimom said:


> O.K. - no one else asked, so I will. Is this a cookie that mommy baked? :lol:
> 
> Great pics - love the last one!!


 no he loves these they are nylabones nawed down to the end.....I just made a funny story but I bet if I did make one he would gag LOL


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

hehe kemo is such a funny guy  


kisses nat


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

LOL Those expressions are priceless!


----------



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

That is definately a Kodak moment


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

lol Great photo's! It's so funny!!! :lol:


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

Theirs that handsome lover boy :love5: . Kiwi is on her way to nurse :sad4: her little stud back to health.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

kiwi love said:


> Theirs that handsome lover boy :love5: . Kiwi is on her way to nurse :sad4: her little stud back to health.


 Oh he can HARDLY wait  8)


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

LMAO :lol: That last pic is just priceless!!! Too cute!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

That is too funny! :lol:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

LOL that is too cute!! I love the last picture!


----------

